# 90' Nissan Stanza, misfire, tranny slippage



## dexter_d3xt3r (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, I know a some about vehicles, but not as much as all of you, I am assuming. LOL.. Here's the issue

I have a 1990 Nissan Stanza GXE, Auto tranny.

Here's the big issue.. If I start the car in the morning, after sitting for a while, the car runs fine.. But if I re-start afer about a hour, it will miss on cyl #4. Replaced plugs, checked wires, not the issue.. Looks like a little oil is leaking from the valve cover gasket, maybe towards the distributor, the cap looks a little loose... But why intermidently? Odd..

A while back the vehicle RPM limiter would hold it below 2300 RPM, but the problem cleared up after a day.

I transmission seems to be ok some of the time, at low speeds, but when the vehicle shifts into overdrive, the transmission does not want to hold gear.. If I step on the gas even a little more than required to sustain speed, the transmission partially slips out of gear, and revs, at times it feels as if it is going into a passing gear, but then slips out of that as well, it almost red-line before shifting into 3rd.. So I got used to it, and drive it like it's normal LOL... In the tranny fluid, I see POSSIBLY metal shavings, and possibly a little burnt smell.. Seems that the tranny fluid is WAY TO HIGH.. But the motor mounts are partially shot, seeming that possibly the transmission is sitting at a odd angle... Not really a big issue until it goes..

Any ideas? Leave a commment if you want.


----------



## edeprez (Aug 2, 2006)

*Same problem with 92' stanza*

That would be great if someone knew what is causing this problem, because i have another 92' stanza sitting around for parts. I guess i could just swap the transmissions but that is a lot of work, hopefully there is a better option than that. 

If i were you i wouldn't get too worked up about the slipping, because i have drove my car like that for the last 15k miles


----------

